

As home-schooling moves to mainstream, stigma fades  - edw519
http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39342787/ns/today-parenting/

======
tokenadult
The article says correctly that the number of homeschoolers is somewhat
difficult to estimate. But Brian Ray and his colleagues have a known
propensity to produce overestimates of the number of homeschoolers, so I doubt
the figures cited to him in the article. My family of four children (one now
an adult and living on campus at university) have always been homeschooled,
but I know a lot of families that start homeschooling at about third grade
age, and cease formally homeschooling by high school age. That age pattern is
backed up by the statistics from the few states that gather homeschooling
statistics stratified by age. See

<http://learninfreedom.org/homeschool_growth.html>

for some old numbers ("growing rapidly" isn't a correct statement anymore) and
discussion of the data reliability issues.

The submitted article is correct that stigma attached to homeschooling has
diminished considerably over the years.

------
JunkDNA
Anyone have a home-schooling related startup? I have always thought this was a
decent-sized market that probably has some seriously under-served customers.

